# [2012] Barrier Island Station Duck and BIS Ocean Pines



## Fayeoctober (Jul 24, 2012)

Just want to note that I am a member and hoping there are other posters who can help me, although past threads on BIS in the Outer Banks haven't generated many comments.  I own three weeks at Barrier Island Station Duck - all of which I purchased on the resale market. (I sold my original week which I purchased from the Developer long before I knew about TUG.)   We mainly use the resort ourselves and give a week to my daughter, so trading not an issue for us.

As a result of a probably greedy developer and a HOA under the control of the developer (long after the resort was sold out) the resort was rundown for a number of years.  Finally the HOA must have become independent, raised the maintenance fees and hired a new organization to run the resort.  Major improvements are being made but the process is slow and it probably will take years for all the needed improvements and updates to be made.  Anyway, in the meantime, units are BIS Duck have been selling on Ebay for what seems like ridiculously low prices.  A week 20 sold today (I realize this isn't a super prime week but mid May can be nice) for $5.50.  According to the ad, the charity is paying for all the costs.  At Ocean Pines, I was bidding on a week 36 (another non prime week) but dropped out after I learned 2012 maintenance fees needed to be reimbursed.  However, the top price for this unit is approaching $300.  Neither the week 20 nor the week 36 are lock-outs.  I haven't been to Ocean Pines in years, and have no idea as to how it has been kept up, but I am wondering if anyone who has been to both recently, can compare the two.  Also why are these nice weather weeks going for next to nothing on Ebay?  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Maple_Leaf (Jul 24, 2012)

*TripAdvisor says...*



Fayeoctober said:


> Also why are these nice weather weeks going for next to nothing on Ebay?



The reviews on TripAdvisor indicate that the location is great but the resort is run down.


----------



## RonB (Jul 24, 2012)

I wish I could give you some info since we have owned a week 24 for20+ years, but our son has been using the unit in recent years. The last time I was there, they were making improvements to outside in some areas. Carolinian is the local "expert" ~ Ron


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jul 27, 2012)

*Barrier Island*

I have noticed a few strange things happening on Ebay that are exactly opposite to what I posted about.  Yesterday, a Week 36 at BIS Ocean Pines sold for over $1,000.  It was a Week 36.  Today a Week 32 is currently selling at BIS Duck for over $1,000.  This is only a few days after a Week 20 (I think it was) sold at BIS Duck for $5.50.  In my opinion a Week 36 is not worth that much more than a Week 20 and the $5.50 sale makes no sense.  I have read the negative reviews about BIS Duck on Trip Advisor.  As far as Ocean Pines goes, because it is so much smaller and there has been no recent activity, there don't seem to be reviews on Trip Advisor.  I am starting to think that there is something wrong with the bids that are going over $1,000.  They are both being sold by that firm that has generated some negative comments on another thread.  Is is likely that these aren't legitimate auctions and that seller is just trying to jack the price up.  What I have noticed in both cases, is that the auction seems to be private and there is a early bid placed by someone.  I don't want to leave this to look some things up but this seller requires that closings take place with that Pacific Transfer company.  Is this all legit?


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jul 27, 2012)

The seller is Lucky987 and I realize a search will indicate some recent questionable activity.


----------



## pedro47 (Jul 27, 2012)

Great location, I feel a summer week could easily rent for $500 to $900.00.
This could pay for the cost of the resort and probably half of your mf.

OBX is a hot spot for rental from folks up North.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 28, 2012)

It appears the OP is upset because he can't buy a TS at the price he is willing to pay?


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 28, 2012)

*I don't understand the reasoning that these auction results make something wrong*



Fayeoctober said:


> I have noticed a few strange things happening on Ebay that are exactly opposite to what I posted about.  Yesterday, a Week 36 at BIS Ocean Pines sold for over $1,000.  It was a Week 36.  Today a Week 32 is currently selling at BIS Duck for over $1,000.  This is only a few days after a Week 20 (I think it was) sold at BIS Duck for $5.50.  In my opinion a Week 36 is not worth that much more than a Week 20 and the $5.50 sale makes no sense.  I have read the negative reviews about BIS Duck on Trip Advisor.  As far as Ocean Pines goes, because it is so much smaller and there has been no recent activity, there don't seem to be reviews on Trip Advisor.  I am starting to think that there is something wrong with the bids that are going over $1,000.  They are both being sold by that firm that has generated some negative comments on another thread.  Is is likely that these aren't legitimate auctions and that seller is just trying to jack the price up.  What I have noticed in both cases, is that the auction seems to be private and there is a early bid placed by someone.  I don't want to leave this to look some things up but this seller requires that closings take place with that Pacific Transfer company.  Is this all legit?



I'm curious how you feel about the results of the week 32 auction that just ended.  It was also private and went over $3300.  Do you also believe that something wrong was going on with this auction?

Like e.bram, I'm curious what the motivation is here.  Were you interested in the week 32 perhaps? Maybe trying to scare potential bidders here on TUG away from the auction?  

Sorry, but I just don't get this posting nor the one on the other thread.  No matter the negative reviews of Barrier Island Station Duck or the lack of reviews for Ocean Pines, prime weeks can go fairly high.  Every now and again, one will slip through and I hope to be there to scoop it up.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Jul 28, 2012)

Egret and anyone else.  I am sorry that my post was totally misunderstood.  I was not bidding on the Week 32 and, in fact, when the listing first appeared on Ebay, I posted in the BIS Duck Owners Facebook page about it.  I know I was responsible for at least some of the 40 bids.  It was because I posted about it and got some current owners to bid, that I felt bad when one of the owner's posted that everytime she bid, Ebay told her she had been outbid.  I then noticed that there had been an early private bid put in and was wondering if something was going on?  

I am not trying to trash anyone and realize it is in my and all the owners best interests to have a healthy resale market.  What I didn't get was why another week at the same resort sold for only $5.50 a few days earlier?  I also posted on the Facebook page about that and I simply don't understand why a week could have gone for so little? which is why I made the first post here.  The week I was interested in was actually at Ocean Pines and the main reason for my interest was that it was a Week 36 and I have a Week 37.  It would be nice to have two straight weeks since we drive from Philadelphia.  Because we use 2 of our 3 BIS weeks for ourselves and rarely trade, and because I prefer to go there in late Spring or early Fall, I am not looking to buy peak summer weeks.

This is somewhat off-topic but I am a member here, and I am looking for help.  I don't know all the ins and outs of Ebay, but I have an excellent record there as a buyer (not of timeshares).  But I have lost out sometimes in the last minute and I am okay with that.  What I do know is that everything that goes on at Ebay isn't always by the book, but being able to use Paypal helps a great deal.  This seller doesn't allow Paypal (but maybe that is an Ebay rule) and in addition seems to run a fair amount of Private auctions.  If the way in which I phrased my comments and questions, was perceived incorrectly, what do I need to do the next time, so that TUGGERS understand I am looking for guidance and possibly to keep other people from making mistakes?  any help is appreciated.


----------



## Egret1986 (Jul 28, 2012)

*I don't think anything is going on just because there is an early private bid.*



Fayeoctober said:


> Egret and anyone else.  I am sorry that my post was totally misunderstood.  I was not bidding on the Week 32 and, in fact, when the listing first appeared on Ebay, I posted in the BIS Duck Owners Facebook page about it.  I know I was responsible for at least some of the 40 bids.  It was because I posted about it and got some current owners to bid, that I felt bad when one of the owner's posted that everytime she bid, Ebay told her she had been outbid.  I then noticed that there had been an early private bid put in and was wondering if something was going on?
> 
> I am not trying to trash anyone and realize it is in my and all the owners best interests to have a healthy resale market.  What I didn't get was why another week at the same resort sold for only $5.50 a few days earlier?  I also posted on the Facebook page about that and I simply don't understand why a week could have gone for so little? which is why I made the first post here.  The week I was interested in was actually at Ocean Pines and the main reason for my interest was that it was a Week 36 and I have a Week 37.  It would be nice to have two straight weeks since we drive from Philadelphia.  Because we use 2 of our 3 BIS weeks for ourselves and rarely trade, and because I prefer to go there in late Spring or early Fall, I am not looking to buy peak summer weeks.
> 
> This is somewhat off-topic but I am a member here, and I am looking for help.  I don't know all the ins and outs of Ebay, but I have an excellent record there as a buyer (not of timeshares).  But I have lost out sometimes in the last minute and I am okay with that.  What I do know is that everything that goes on at Ebay isn't always by the book, but being able to use Paypal helps a great deal.  This seller doesn't allow Paypal (but maybe that is an Ebay rule) and in addition seems to run a fair amount of Private auctions.  If the way in which I phrased my comments and questions, was perceived incorrectly, what do I need to do the next time, so that TUGGERS understand I am looking for guidance and possibly to keep other people from making mistakes?  any help is appreciated.



I was the second highest bidder on the week 32.  I sniped in during the final seconds of the auction with the highest amount I was willing to pay.  Obviously someone was willing to bid higher.

You say you were interested in the week 36, but you weren't interested in the week 20 that went so low.  Just because other folks were also interested in the week 36, but not the week 20, doesn't mean something under-handed was going on. 

Simple, don't buy from this seller.  You can purchase by credit card or PAYPAL through other sellers.  Most other timeshare sellers don't use the private bidding, although they do use the other type of bidding which disguises the bidders, but does show how many feedbacks those bidders do have.

Last night I won an auction for a timeshare.  There were three other bidders.  One had "0" feedback, one had only "1" feedback and the third had "2" feedbacks.  I could assume that these other three were "shill" bidders, driving the price up.  Perhaps.  But I got the timeshare for a few hundred less than I was willing to pay and had placed my snipe bid for.  I won it for $152 + a reduced closing fee.  Shills or not, I was happy to win it for the amount that I did.

By posting on facebook, you have increased the competition you may also face when bidding for BIS and Ocean Pines timeshares.  Not everybody knows about timeshare opportunities on eBay.  But, I guess, you can congratulate yourself for doing your part  to keep a "healthy resale market" since you feel your posting on facebook increased the number of bids on last night's auction.  You can also go back on facebook and share with the other owner that lost out about sniping instead of placing individual bids.  Simply use a snipe service and put in a snipe bid for the max that you're willing to pay.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Aug 15, 2012)

*Barrier Island Station Duck*

I just had an interesting conversation with someone from RCI that was somewhat enlightening to me.  Admittedly I don't have the expertise with timeshares that some others have.  Last year we deposited our Week 37 two bedroom at Barrier Island Station Duck.  The unit is in the 400 building and has a great view of the ocean, but in return for that, there are a lot of steps.  I don't remember if we deposited within the ideal (according to RCI) 9 month time period.  Our daughter was expecting her first child and we didn't want to be away for the birth so we banked the unit - the trading power was only 17.  I tried a few times with RCI for a week 36 this year but never put in an on-going search, and at this point, we have made other plans.  Anyway, I was doing a check for next year for either a week 21 or a week 23 Sunday check-in only for a one or two bedroom with a full kitchen and was told that my 17 trading power probably won't get me one except at the last minute.  I was looking to add a week to either the beginning or the end of the week 22 timeshare we have there.  RCI doesn't  anticipate a problem getting with my trading power being sufficient for a two bedroom week 36, although none are available currently.  When I asked why the week 21 or week 23 had much higher trading power, I was told it is when kids are out of school.  This makes a lot of sense, although where we live school is still in session.  The other thing I learned in this conversation was had I banked my the B side of my week 22 in the 800 building, my trading power would have been 18, even though that unit only has the partial kitchen.  

So after this long introduction and getting back to my original inquiry about why a week 36 would sell on Ebay for more than $1000 (this was at the sister resort in Ocean Pines) but a week 21 or maybe it was a 20 would sell for next to nothing on Ebay, I still don't get it.  I guess the buyers in those cases didn't care much about what has trading power.  Or am I still missing something?


----------



## e.bram (Aug 15, 2012)

Week 36 is a summer week(nice warm water). The others aren't. What difference does trading power make for a user?


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 15, 2012)

Sometimes there is no rhyme or reason to ebay.  It doesn't always make sense.  The right person was looking at the right time and might not know the market and bids up.  My husband likes to be off work and vacation over his birthday.  He also doesn't like to fly so if it were up to him he would have a week somewhere cold because everything is cold around here in January and he doesn't like to ski so he thinks a week at the beach in January with a nice bar, pool, and hot tub is perfect.  It makes sense to him but not to most people.

For that matter RCI's trading power doesn't always make sense.


----------



## Egret1986 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Exactly!  What e.bram said.*



Fayeoctober said:


> So after this long introduction and getting back to my original inquiry about why a week 36 would sell on Ebay for more than $1000 (this was at the sister resort in Ocean Pines) but a week 21 or maybe it was a 20 would sell for next to nothing on Ebay, I still don't get it.  I guess the buyers in those cases didn't care much about what has trading power.  Or am I still missing something?





e.bram said:


> Week 36 is a summer week(nice warm water). The others aren't. What difference does trading power make for a user?



Agreed.  Folks who use their timeshares could care less about the trading power.  

While May can be nice on the Outer Banks, the ocean is cold and there can still be some cool days and nights.  September, on the other hand, still has nice warm days and warm ocean temps.

Fayeoctober, did you bid on that May week?  Did you bid on that September week?  I know the answer.  So, there you go.  You're not missing anything.  The next May and September auctions may have completely different outcomes.  

It was just a case of interest at a given time.  Evil forces weren't working against you.  I've seen the same thing happen on auctions I've watched for resorts I'm interested in.  May go cheap this week, but the next time it may go for an unbelievable amount.  

I watch auctions a lot.   I've seen listings that will get no bidders the first two times they are listed.  The listing doesn't change, but on the third time around; there's several bidders.  It just happens.


----------



## elaine (Aug 16, 2012)

most kids are in school by week 36--so there is little demand from families with kids ages 5-18.
My son is at Ocean Pines right now. He reported that the units look better than the photos on tripadvisor, etc. show and he was happy. His unit D5 can see the ocean and is 500 feet from the beach. I will post back with a more detailed report when he returns.


----------



## Fayeoctober (Aug 16, 2012)

Thanks for the responses.  I bid on the Week 36 at Ocean Pines  but not the Week 22 since I already have a Week 22 at Duck.  I guess I couldn't understand why the Week 36 at Ocean Pines went for as much as it did since kids are back in school and at least, according to RCI, they are out of school in Week 22.  I live in Pa. and here kids aren't out until about mid June and go back later.  

Yes the water is definitely colder in May/June - at least according to traditional patterns - not sure about this past summer.  In September the water is generally warmer but some places have already gone to post Labor Day hours since their summer help may be gone.

It appears things on Ebay are not necessarily explainable and just involve who is looking at what when.

Thanks again.


----------



## tschwa2 (Aug 16, 2012)

We have an exchange to OBX (never been yet) for week 24 next year.  We have stayed in Virginia Beach mid June and never had problems with the ocean being too cold.  We usually bring shorties but never end up using them.  This year we swam in the ocean at Hilton Head during the first week in April.  It was a little cold for me but warmer than Long Island in July, but I've given up trying the ocean in New York so maybe this year was different.


----------



## Gmen28 (Aug 16, 2012)

Fayeoctober said:


> The seller is Lucky987 and I realize a search will indicate some recent questionable activity.



Can anyone give some detailed info about Lucky987 otherwise known as selltimeshare.org and the transfer company Pacific Transfer?


----------



## sghokie (Aug 4, 2014)

_[I'm sorry but ads are not permitted in the TUG public forums.  You may want to check out the TUG Marketplace (link on red line at the top of the page) or the Bargain Deals forum, and read the rules for posting therein.  Good luck!

Readers, please note that this is an older thread brought out of mothballs for this ad. <--- SueDonJ, Moderator]_


----------

